# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Tryeza jone

## vajza_pr

Sa i kushtoni rendesi servimit te tryezes,te ushqimit,une kam qef shuem servimi andaj dhe po i postoj disa foto si te palohen pecetat

----------


## vajza_pr

Si te palohen ?Qe ta keni me te leht po iu dergoj skica qe jane me te thjeshta dhe me te lehta per tu kuptuar

----------


## vajza_pr

Ia dhe disa forma tjera qe mund ti palosni pecetat

----------


## vajza_pr

Nese keni foto ketilla ju lutem postoni

----------


## vajza_pr

Ia si duhet te renditen enet ne nje tavolin

----------


## DEA27

shume interesante po me thane te drejten duan nerva une personalisht perqendrohem me shume ne servirjen e pjates qe te jete dekoruar sa me bukur se ne dekorimin e tryezes! megjithate eshte po aq  e rendesishme sa dhe pjata qe te serviret!

----------


## vajza_pr

> shume interesante po me thane te drejten duan nerva une personalisht perqendrohem me shume ne servirjen e pjates qe te jete dekoruar sa me bukur se ne dekorimin e tryezes! megjithate eshte po aq  e rendesishme sa dhe pjata qe te serviret!


Ia disa foto te sevimin te ushqimit,une shume me shume merrem me servim te ushqimit sesa me gjitha gjerat tjera ne shpi e kam pike te dobet kuzhinen
Kjo e fundit eshte nje recetet qe behet me pete bakllave eshte shume e shishme do mundohem te perkthej ne shpi dhe pse nuk e di sakt se cka eshtene shqip disa gjera aty

----------


## romeoOOO

Sa per picetat, sa me pak te jen palosur dhe sa me thjeshte eshte me mire, sepse tregon qe ato jan prekur shume pak me duar!

----------


## Gjallica

Une ia kushtoj me shume rendesine kur kam mysafir, se perdite lol njollosen edhe u humbet bukuria, prandaj rrofshin njeperdorimshet :buzeqeshje: 

Lol piceta e fillimit qenka shume e bukur, e rrezik te me genjej mendja per ti bere:-D

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> Sa per picetat, sa me pak te jen palosur dhe sa me thjeshte eshte me mire, sepse tregon qe ato jan prekur shume pak me duar!


me tyve jom  :ngerdheshje:  

edhe mu me pelqejn te thjeshta them se duken me fine edhe ca nga kto jan sh te egzagjeruara 

vajza_pr ja nji web qe mu duk i mir nqfse do ti bosh sa mo bukur lol meqe e paske merak Ketu

----------

